# I'm done here...



## bigtwinky (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the fun guys, but I'm pretty much done with most of the C&C and photo discussions here at TPF.

Moving on to greener pastures where I hope to actually get out part of what I put in and can grow as a photographer.

And maybe take some of my forum time and start shooting a bit more.

Met some great people here, best of luck and happy shooting to you all

:salute:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2010)

We'll miss you. Your points are well-taken. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Rekd (Jan 8, 2010)

Too bad. I enjoyed your points of view. Usually spot on. 

B CN YA L8R


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 8, 2010)

still be lurking and should a community be formin' I'll be a postin'
and thanks guys


----------



## Big (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok Manaheim! lol We'll miss ya man. Keep taking pictures!


----------



## chip (Jan 8, 2010)

will miss you!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 8, 2010)

Bye


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 9, 2010)

Jerryph, Joemc, manaheim, now bigtwinky...

(and I have been seriously thinking about doing the same thing)

Won't be long before the noobies run the place, where "The inmates will have taken over the Asylum"


----------



## Yemme (Jan 9, 2010)

Um... I'll miss you too... :hug::.... Bwahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## boogschd (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you bigtwinky


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jan 9, 2010)

Best Wishes, tips on other sites to explore and peek in are appreciated. Doors close and doors open, it's a good thing.


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 10, 2010)

is it an idea to take a 'vacation'. then return with renewed vigor? if not, all the best.
perhaps i'll see you around in our belle provence?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 10, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I'm done here...





bigtwinky said:


> still be lurking



well make your mind up


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2010)

Bummer.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 10, 2010)

What why is everyone leaving?! 

I'll miss you big, even though you never helped me out personally all your posts were helpful.

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 10, 2010)

Atlas77 said:


> What why is everyone leaving?!
> 
> I'll miss you big, even though you never helped me out personally all your posts were helpful.
> 
> Thank you! :thumbup:


 

+1


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 10, 2010)

lostprophet said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done here...
> ...



I guess if ya read down a bit...
"but I'm pretty much done with most of the C&C and photo discussions here at TPF."

I'm done with spending the time on CC and photos here.  Thats pretty much it.  

And prophet, love your sig... I guess you didnt go far :mrgreen:


Wim, maybe a break will help with my attitude towards this place, so who knows.  Never say never, right?


----------



## manaheim (Jan 10, 2010)

I  hope we'll still see you over at "the other place".


----------



## DScience (Jan 10, 2010)

manaheim said:


> I  hope we'll still see you over at "the other place".




Well of course, the grass is greener over there!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 10, 2010)

DScience said:


> Well of course, the grass is greener over there!


 
For the record, I dinnae say that.  (!)


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 10, 2010)

nah, not greener, just a different shade


----------



## DReali (Jan 10, 2010)

this is sad....


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 10, 2010)

manaheim said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Well of course, the grass is greener over there!
> ...


 
wheres this?!


----------



## boogschd (Jan 11, 2010)

Atlas77 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > DScience said:
> ...



i dont think theyll tell us in the open

n00bs will follow


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 11, 2010)

boogschd said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



find them on google, it's another forum. who has time for more than one?


----------



## boogschd (Jan 11, 2010)

WimFoto said:


> boogschd said:
> 
> 
> > Atlas77 said:
> ...



i visit 4 forums everyday ... well.. 5 now thanks to ~ :greendev:


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 11, 2010)

> i visit 4 forums everyday ... well.. 5 now thanks to ~



i got to get faster internet  and stop sleeping!


----------



## bennielou (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm confused about this.  Why would you leave?

I was taught long ago, that CC wasn't criticism.  Maybe that is the problem.  

Anyhoo, you have every right as much as anyone, to voice your opinion.  Some may find it helpful, while others might find it bothersome.  You never know what will happen.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Leaving here was the best thing i ever did. Just came back recently for the lulz


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like you took it too seriously.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2010)

I ended up taking more of a break.  I simply dont post as much as I did nor do I get as involved in the community as I did.  It is what it is


----------



## CW Jones (Feb 23, 2010)

I know where you are more now.... haha


----------



## skieur (Feb 23, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> still be lurking and should a community be formin' I'll be a postin'
> and thanks guys


 
Expecting a community is wishful thinking!  As in any workplace environment where people have similar interests, some become good friends, some acquaintences that you respect, and others perhaps downright pain in the '***'.   The percentages in each area, determine for many whether they stay or move on.

For others, the owner, moderators may be the deciding factors.  In one large photography site (not here) the owner was an over-aged mountain biker who supported moderators who were equally ignorant and inexperienced in photography.  In still another, the owner was a student radio type with an interest in photography.  Needless to say the "direction" and control were neither consistent nor well thought out. Less moderation may be positive, if their involvement is too often seen as negative in terms of results or benefits.  On the other hand, the role of moderators is not to please everyone or even the majority but rather to keep the site accomplishing general goals that probably are in the direction of improving the photography of their members.

There may be a "community" at another forum site but that is not necessarily a community that is desirable for all.  As a matter of fact, it may be seen as indirectly benefitting TPF that certain members have left to form their own forum.  So, the most realistic would view your supposed "greener pastures" site as having different problems and issues than TPF but certainly not "better" or "greener". Some might even say quite the opposite.

skieur


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

bennielou said:


> I'm confused about this.  Why would you leave?
> 
> I was taught long ago, that CC wasn't criticism.  Maybe that is the problem.
> 
> Anyhoo, you have every right as much as anyone, to voice your opinion.  Some may find it helpful, while others might find it bothersome.  You never know what will happen.



They leave because they are egotistical, elitist and believe they are better than other people. This thread is proof of that. The fact they continue to create threads announcing their departure hoping for reactions like a few have posted here stroking their misplaced egotism.

The "other" place is hilarious. All the "elitists" from here sitting around stroking each other about their mediocre photography and a bunch of threads about how much all the other forums suck. It really is entertaining was a group of delusional people converse about what they think is great photography because they've been around the photography forum for 5 years.

I've said it many times. This forum would be a much nicer place if these guys REALLY would just leave and stay gone.


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 23, 2010)

itznfb said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused about this.  Why would you leave?
> ...


^^^^^^
I never could understand how people could get so upset over words on their screens, but there you are.


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...



I find more humor in it than anger. The only thing that angers me is the fact that you guys decide to ritually come back here and do nothing but spawn these self gratifying threads or reply to newcomers bashing them trying to get them to leave. If you want to leave fine. Stay gone. You continually say how great your forum is but every one of you can't stay away from here... is your forum really that boring?


----------



## camz (Feb 23, 2010)

oh no big...not the other place!   Well I guess I'll see you here and there from time to time...

But I know what you mean...there's a whole another world out there. I've seen how you've progressed and it's awesome.  I visit like 5 forums and this place I think this place sill has its advantages.  There's also a very high skilled forum out there where I think some of the old timers from here went where the work is amazing...however CC wise it isn't as honest as this and the "other place". 

Good luck bud..


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2010)

Will you lot all just stop whining at each other and either use the darn ignore feature or just learn to get along!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
GAH!  :gah::gah::gah::gah:

Photographers.............................................................

When young we are taught to let healing cuts scab over and to be left well alone. If you keep picking at it it will never heal....


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 24, 2010)

itznfb said:


> or reply to newcomers bashing them trying to get them to leave. If you want to leave fine.


 
Can you please point me to where I have bashed new comers and try to get them to leave?

Don't assume anything about me or my reasons for leaving. I'm sure that you have never done anything you regreted in your life, that you are 100% perfect and that you totally enjoy that when you make a mistake, people keep pounding it in such as you are doing right here, right now.

As much as you complain about the others benig the elists and egotistacal, you are the one on the other side of the fence who keeps flinging the crap back and perpetuating the negative behavior.

I have never spoken bad about TPF anywhere else.

I was heavily involved in giving CC here. To the point where I over did it, got burnt, and decided to try for greener pastures. Assuming that these greener pastures are the one "other" side is 100% misinformed. In my short time away, I joined 4 photography forums, 2 of which I was somewhat active. I think my total postings on all these websites was less than my average 7 days of posting here.

I also took the time to actually focus attention on photography and not as much on internet.

I ended up coming back here on a fluke and started checking the boards and realised that some, not all, of the reasons I decided to take a break were not as bad when I saw them with fresh eyes.

So instead of harping on trying to make a community change, I decided to change my involvement in the community. I post, not as much, not on every thread. I post where *I* enjoy posting and where *I* feel I can be of added value.

I dont see many of the forum members at the other forums coming here and saying how great they are. Maybe at first when the **** first hit the fan, but not much anymore.

The only mention I see of other forums, of elitism and such is when people like you make posts like this. Which is sad, as people shouldn't dwell on the negativity of things and aim to move on.

If you want to throw me to the lions for making a post that maybe I should not have made, or should have worded different, then whatever. I'd suggest doing what Overread said and just hit the ignore button so that I no longer am a source of anger (or amusement) for you.

But take your own advice... the forum would be a much nicer place if things like this would just be let go and not continually brought up.  :hug::

Camz, this is an older thread, but obviously I have crossed people with my posting and attitudes that I was unaware of and instead of telling me via PMs or what not, they decide to keep going at it in various threads. I'm still here bud, just not as active as before


----------



## bazooka (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't been here long, but I've seen nothing but positive posts from you BT.  It's good to have you back.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 24, 2010)

bazooka, please dont say things like that as it turns out that those are the types of posts that my ego stroking, self centered self is trying to get.  

(but thanks  )


----------



## Some Idiot (Feb 24, 2010)

I love when people post they are leaving a forum, then they stay on to see what everyone says about them leaving, LOL's, then comment for days about it. more LOL's

You should just post a big flaming post and be gone, OR stick around because it seems like several people like you.... i have not been here long enough to judge your character, but at least you care


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 24, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > or reply to newcomers bashing them trying to get them to leave. If you want to leave fine.
> ...


----------



## ottor (Feb 24, 2010)

*Before you go, I'm thikning of taking some pictures and wondered what you'd reccomend - a Cannon or a Nicon camera - which one is better ???*

Seriously, glad you're stiking' your head in here again - I've not only enjoyed your posts, but have benefited from a couple personally...

The best of a 'community' still has it distractors.... even with some of the posts like I wrote above that you find in here, I've actually grown as a photog by hanging out here occasinally.... :mrgreen:

r


----------



## itznfb (Feb 24, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > or reply to newcomers bashing them trying to get them to leave. If you want to leave fine.
> ...



Which one of your screen names would you like me to use?
You've also chosen to knowing join a group of social rejects who consistently come here on the attack trying to get people to leave under various different accounts. If you don't want to be looked at in that way maybe you shouldn't have done it. 



bigtwinky said:


> Don't assume anything about me or my reasons for leaving. I'm sure that you have never done anything you regreted in your life, that you are 100% perfect and that you totally enjoy that when you make a mistake, people keep pounding it in such as you are doing right here, right now.



I didn't assume anything and I'm not talking about any mistakes or regrettable behavior. I'm talking about newcomers being attacked and threads like this where you try make the forum look like some awful place by announcing your departure. You don't regret making this thread, your intentions are more than obvious. BS like this affects the whole forum whether people respond to it or not.  



bigtwinky said:


> As much as you complain about the others benig the elists and egotistacal, you are the one on the other side of the fence who keeps flinging the crap back and perpetuating the negative behavior.



The mods don't take the proper action against it until it gets enough attention. So I do just that.



bigtwinky said:


> I have never spoken bad about TPF anywhere else.







bigtwinky said:


> I was heavily involved in giving CC here. To the point where I over did it, got burnt, and decided to try for greener pastures. Assuming that these greener pastures are the one "other" side is 100% misinformed. In my short time away, I joined 4 photography forums, 2 of which I was somewhat active. I think my total postings on all these websites was less than my average 7 days of posting here.
> 
> I also took the time to actually focus attention on photography and not as much on internet.
> 
> ...



The forum has tons of posts from you guys bashing people. Jimmy bashed a newcomer yesterday at the same time he posted in this thread.... do you have any clue how much garbage just came from you?

Yes it would be nicer if these threads weren't made. You're trying to make me look like the bad guy here when you're the one that made this thread begging for people to come here and treat you like some martyr hoping your ego will get stroked a little more. You're so egotistical that you think your departure is so important it deserves some forum wide announcement. Trust, the forum has only improved with the permanent departure of a few, and will be great once the rest stop returning. 

I'm here to talk about gear and help out some new comers. It's hard to help people when they are driven out by attacks. This remains an issue for this forum and I'll give it the necessary attention it deserves.


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2010)

who is Jimmy and did you report the incident?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 24, 2010)

itznfb said:


> Which one of your screen names would you like me to use?
> You've also chosen to knowing join a group of social rejects who consistently come here on the attack trying to get people to leave under various different accounts. If you don't want to be looked at in that way maybe you shouldn't have done it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have never created an alternate account on any forum. I do not have any other screen names, I don't hide behind anonimity.

For the sake of my sanity, can you please post up the various screen names you assume that I have created and used here, or anywhere else?

I either use bigtwinky or my real name, PierreB, on forums.

As for the whole me going to other forums, dont assume you know my reasons.  I was getting burnt on CC here, my own fault from being too involved, and decided to try other forums.  I first went to forums that have some photographers that i know and whom I respect their work.  I did nothing because I wanted to join a considered elitist group, I did so to progress my skill, knowledge, interest and passion for photography.

In fact, when I heard of others coming here and posting crap, I posted up about how I am totally against doing things like that as it didnt help to promote anything positive in either community.


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of your screen names would you like me to use?
> ...



Actually don't post up the names (we'll just end up with a mad witchhunt and that will not end well) instead send the suspects to a mod via pm for them to check out.


----------



## c&k (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what this thread does for first impressions...but I like it.  

Its entertaining and informative.


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 24, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I have never created an alternate account on any forum. I do not have any other screen names, I don't hide behind anonimity.
> 
> For the sake of my sanity, can you please post up the various screen names you assume that I have created and used here, or anywhere else?
> 
> ...



That's a lot of "I's".






:er:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 24, 2010)

Bye! :hug::


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Thread's over.    BT, I know you're not the one who resurrected it, but unfortunately these kinds of threads usually go downhill eventually, so let's just end it now.    Thanks!


----------

